# Snovac 84" truck mounted snow blower and 96" Arctic V Plow



## mogulero (Mar 21, 2015)

2016 models only used to plow my own self storage facility.

Blower is powered by 38 hp Kohler V twin engine.

Switch from blower to plow or reverse in 15 minutes.

Controls and lights included.

Mounts on front of 1 ton truck such as F350.

Very good condition.

$15,000.00 or best offer.

Video available.

508 965-0045 - text or call


----------



## mogulero (Mar 21, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158965144508680


----------



## mogulero (Mar 21, 2015)

PRICE REDUCED; SNOW BLOWER ONLY; $9,950.00


----------

